

Stand by for Weather Map - daddy_drank
http://blog.thehenryford.org/2014/06/stand-by-for-weather-map/

======
Animats
There were a lot of early fax machines. If you want one, a Western Union
DeskFax is available on eBay.

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-WESTERN-UNION-Fax-Machine-Box-
of...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-WESTERN-UNION-Fax-Machine-Box-of-L-48-Fax-
Paper-/251654877918)

That device is well understood, and interfaces to modern equipment have been
built. You might have to replace some tubes and capacitors.

Anyone know how Jenkins handled sync? That was a huge problem with early
systems.

